# What do you think of the new interior colors for the VR6? Actual real pics inside.



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

So my dealer had a few of the new two-tone VR6 models in and I'm just curious what everyone thinks of the new color combinations...

Truffle/Black









Saint Tropez/Brown









Murano Red/Black


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

jbcc said:


> So my dealer had a few of the new two-tone VR6 models in and I'm just curious what everyone thinks of the new color combinations...
> 
> Truffle/Black
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

*Truffle/Black:* I just wish the color was a little darker and richer. It's O.K.

*Saint Tropez/Brown:* I really think this is an improvement, adding a warmer brown base to the lighter sand color. Nice.

*Murano Red/Black:* Love this and I did see it in combination with Candy White. Sharp.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Mr CC said:


> *Truffle/Black:* I just wish the color was a little darker and richer. It's O.K.
> 
> *Saint Tropez/Brown:* I really think this is an improvement, adding a warmer brown base to the lighter sand color. Nice.
> 
> *Murano Red/Black:* Love this and I did see it in combination with Candy White. Sharp.


Agree on the Truffle/Black, wish it was slightly darker. The other 2 I would have to see in person, not sure I like either of them. The red may be pretty slick on a black car.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

trufle is nice but darker shade, i would love to have that in mine.
white is maintenance nightmare if dd daily but looks hot
red would look great with euro .:R spec seats, cc-R or something

i would choose trufle or white for the simple reason that doors are matched as well.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think they all look good. I've always been a fan of red interiors.....I think Candy White with the red interior combo would look great.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

i like them all, but with the right exterior color


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

wh1te09gti said:


> i would choose trufle or white for the simple reason that doors are matched as well.


Agreed.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Guess I gotta live in Ohio to get a VR6 Lux! I've been to 5 dealerships in my area and it's all Sport and Sport +. The highest level I've seen was 1 4cyl. Lux at one of those dealerships. I'm gonna be looking to buy a white on red in a few weeks if I can possibly find one, or get a dealer to swap for one if they can find one. 

That white or St. Tropez (?) is amazing but where's the brown? The other color looks black to me. I'm hoping I don't see this color in person, because I know I'll end up getting it, and it's gonna be impossible to keep clean and a pain in the ass to clean thoroughly, when it gets dirty.

Truffle is ok, but like others have said, if it were a bit darker it would be much better.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow those all look good. The white looks great! How have I missed these?


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

I like the the truffle and the Tropez. The red is just too much and the doors don't match.

I think these are an improvement over the standard cornsilk/desert beige as the door handles are the darker interior color, more practical and it adds more contrast to the door.

I don't know if I like how the lower dash and center stack is the darker color instead of the lighter color like how it is on the cornsilk/desert beige. It might be too much with those colors.

Nice options and good to see they're finally available stateside.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

secondletter23 said:


> Guess I gotta live in Ohio to get a VR6 Lux! I've been to 5 dealerships in my area and it's all Sport and Sport +. The highest level I've seen was 1 4cyl. Lux at one of those dealerships. I'm gonna be looking to buy a white on red in a few weeks if I can possibly find one, or get a dealer to swap for one if they can find one.
> 
> That white or St. Tropez (?) is amazing but where's the brown? The other color looks black to me. I'm hoping I don't see this color in person, because I know I'll end up getting it, and it's gonna be impossible to keep clean and a pain in the ass to clean thoroughly, when it gets dirty.
> 
> Truffle is ok, but like others have said, if it were a bit darker it would be much better.


It looks black but all the trim is actually dark brown and it looks really nice against the whitish saint tropez. I'd say it is my favorite.


----------



## HipsterDoofus (Nov 26, 2011)

I like them all, but the Saint Tropez/Black is definitely my favorite!! I love the trim on that one too :thumbup:


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just picked up my 2013 Black CC VR6 Lux with the Red & Black interior. I looks pretty good. Nice ride, love the car.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

Looks sitting in the showroom: Saint Tropez/Brown

But man, upkeep would probably be a night mare. 

My wife chose the black/black over the cornsilk for that reason.


----------



## JLJetta (Nov 24, 2001)

Looks sitting in the showroom: Saint Tropez/Brown

But man, upkeep would probably be a night mare. 

My wife chose the black/black over the cornsilk for that reason.


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Kvn22 said:


> I just picked up my 2013 Black CC VR6 Lux with the Red & Black interior. I looks pretty good. Nice ride, love the car.


Sweet! Congrats! Hey is it true that that interior color has a black headliner instead of the standard color that every other interior gets? I think I read that somewhere but never was able to verify it.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Truffle - very nice! 

Saint (white) its ok, will be a pain to keep clean

Red....no thanks! Personally i have never liked the red interior, its just too loud


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Truffle!!


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

secondletter23 said:


> Sweet! Congrats! Hey is it true that that interior color has a black headliner instead of the standard color that every other interior gets? I think I read that somewhere but never was able to verify it.


The headliner is black. The interior looks very sweet.


----------



## Ali B (Feb 17, 1999)

Question about the St. Tropez/Natural Brown interior: Exactly what parts of the interior are brown, just the sides of the seats or the lower part of the dash and center console as well? 

Personally I would go with the Truffle/Black based on these photos but really need to see them in person. I really like the change they made to go with dark center console and lower dash in place of the beige in the cornsilk interior. I might have gone with the cornsilk when I got my 2010 if those parts were black.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Ali B said:


> Question about the St. Tropez/Natural Brown interior: Exactly what parts of the interior are brown, just the sides of the seats or the lower part of the dash and center console as well?
> 
> Personally I would go with the Truffle/Black based on these photos but really need to see them in person. I really like the change they made to go with dark center console and lower dash in place of the beige in the cornsilk interior. I might have gone with the cornsilk when I got my 2010 if those parts were black.


Pretty much everything is brown except the steering wheel.


----------



## Mr CC (Apr 3, 2012)

jbcc said:


> Pretty much everything is brown except the steering wheel.


I hate when car manufactures do this. It ends up looking like they ran out of brown steering wheels and supplemented with black. It seems like some of the switches are black as well. How about just making the interior black instead of brown. The last car I was in that had a brown interior was my parents 1969 Buick Electra 225.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

I'd love to see an Alacantara/Suede option for the inserts... In black obviously, but silver would be awesome. 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

jbcc said:


> Murano Red/Black


Sorry to revive an old thread, but I just caught wind that these fantastic new color combos were offered in the 2013 CC. BUT, I have a few issues:

1. These amazing colors are ONLY offered on the CC VR6 Lux; not even the up-model 4Motion Executive has them available. What gives!? I guess the ventilated seats aren't available in the colors so they just kept it simple.

2. The red interior would be my choice with a candy white exterior EXCEPT the fact that the door inserts and center console for whatever reason aren't matching red like they show in the vw.com configurator. The others match what the configurator shows; the red is just red seats which seems weird. LOVE the black headliner; I hate that it is so hard to find a car with a dark headliner.

Anyone else commit to any of these interiors since this thread was started? Post some pix!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

The red one looks gorgeous.

I would skip the 1st one, looks like diarrhea brown.


----------



## LuxuryTurboCC (Apr 25, 2010)

*Color*

I just got a Black Pearl 2013 V6 Lux with the Red/Black interior. I had a 2009 Lux Island Gray and Black and the 2013 color combination looks way better then my 2009. When its clean and polished it get more comments then my Gray ever did. i also like the black head liner better then the light color. Jim


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

Bleser said:


> Anyone else commit to any of these interiors since this thread was started? Post some pix!


Here's a link to the thread I started when I got my CC; Candy White with Murano Red/ Black
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5772021-2013-Candy-White-w-Murano-Red-and-Black


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

It's all good!


----------



## trubaj (Sep 20, 2009)

These new interiors look great. I have the bi- tone interior on the 09 VR6. I was at my dealership on Friday getting pricing on a Beetle for the wife and the sales guy told me that the new VR6 is only coming with a black interior with an option for cooled/heated seated seats. Anyone one can confirm this or does this sales guy doesn't know WTF he's talking about? This is the same sales guy I bought my ride from and seems like he knows a lot about the product.


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

trubaj said:


> These new interiors look great. I have the bi- tone interior on the 09 VR6. I was at my dealership on Friday getting pricing on a Beetle for the wife and the sales guy told me that the new VR6 is only coming with a black interior with an option for cooled/heated seated seats. Anyone one can confirm this or does this sales guy doesn't know WTF he's talking about? This is the same sales guy I bought my ride from and seems like he knows a lot about the product.


The 2013 VR6 4Motion (Exec trim) with the heated/cooled seats is offered with either black or black/beige two-tone interior trim.


----------

